# 24 zoll oder 27 zoll??



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Oktober 2011)

nabend Leute, ich möchte mir in der nächsten Zeit einen neuen Monitor kaufen und ich wollte euch fragen welche modelle ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Ich weiss auch noch nich genau, ob ich 24 zoll nehmen soll oder doch eine nummer grösser^^.

Bekommt man für ca. 300€ schon gute Modelle und falls ja, welche?
Ich werde ihn eigentlich ausschliesslich zum zocken benutzen.

Sol ich LCD oder LEd nehmen??


----------



## Xel'Naga (21. Oktober 2011)

Für so eine Potente Hardware die du hast wäre ein 27zöller schon angebracht.
Sieh dich am besten hier mal um : Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 ab 26" | Geizhals.at EU Hier gets schon ab 200€uro los.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Oktober 2011)

ach ja und mein alter Bildschirm ist ein LG Flatron 22 Zoll


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Oktober 2011)

kleine randnotiz^^:  Wisst ihr welche Monitore blaue LEDs irgendwo haben(standby,ON o.Ä.) haben?


----------



## mattinator (21. Oktober 2011)

Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Für so eine Potente Hardware die du hast wäre ein 27zöller schon angebracht.


 
Dann aber mit einer Auflösung über Full-HD. Das wird dann doch etwas teuerer (Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 ab 26", 2560x1440/2560x1600 | Geizhals.at EU) und dafür könnte die GTX 470 bei manchen Spielen schon etwas schwach sein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2011)

Wieso empfiehlt ihr einfach so ein 27 Zöller?!
Die größe sollte vom Sitztabstand abhängen und nicht von der Hardware...
Wie weit sitzt du denn vom Bildschirm entfernt?


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Oktober 2011)

Da schließe ich mich FreaksLikeMe an, bei einem 27er solltes du schon etwas weiter weg sitzen sonst geht es auf die augen.

Ich habe den Liyama ProLite E2773HDS und bin sehr zufrieden 

Edit: Der Liyama hat auch eine Blaue LED


----------



## Axel_Foly (21. Oktober 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> kleine randnotiz^^:  Wisst ihr welche Monitore blaue LEDs irgendwo haben(standby,ON o.Ä.) haben?


e

mein SyncMaster BX2450L hat eine blaue led 
aber wenn du jetzt schon einen 22" hast würde ich einen 27" nehmen, sonst sieht man den fortschritt nicht so recht


----------



## McLee (21. Oktober 2011)

Hatte mir ein 27 Zöller 16:10 gekauft, will nie mehr was anderes 
16:9 rate ich persönlich ab, kann den Trend nicht verstehen.


----------



## iP Man (21. Oktober 2011)

McLee schrieb:


> Hatte mir ein 27 Zöller 16:10 gekauft, will nie mehr was anderes
> 16:9 rate ich persönlich ab, kann den Trend nicht verstehen.


 
warum kein 16:9 ?


----------



## McLee (21. Oktober 2011)

16:10 hat man mehr Bild was beim Surfen oder den meisten Pc Spielen zu gute kommt.
16:9 ist Kino Format, was hier im falschen Platz ist. Preislich sind sie allerdings ein wenig günstiger.


----------



## iP Man (21. Oktober 2011)

ok alles klar


----------



## Xel'Naga (21. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wieso empfiehlt ihr einfach so ein 27 Zöller?!
> Die größe sollte vom Sitztabstand abhängen und nicht von der Hardware...
> Wie weit sitzt du denn vom Bildschirm entfernt?


 Ja ne is klar ^^
Dann sag mir mal wie weit weg im Kino du entfernt sein sitzen solltest


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2011)

Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar ^^
> Dann sag mir mal wie weit weg im Kino du entfernt sein sitzen solltest


 
Was ist das denn für ein Kommentar, denkst du eigentlich noch bevor du irgendwas schreibst?

Wenn man eine Armlänge vom Monitor entfernt sitzt macht ein 27er gar keinen SInn, vieel zu groß.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2011)

Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar ^^
> Dann sag mir mal wie weit weg im Kino du entfernt sein sitzen solltest


 
Anscheinend nicht.Vielleicht sitz er selber zu nah an seinem Monitor und kann daher nicht alles richtig lesen.

Hier ein beispiel mit 24 Zoll Display :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/55721-frage-zum-sitzabstand-bei-einem-24zoll-tft.html


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2011)

Klingt wie von Mutti aber man muss auch auf seine Augen achten  Und wenn man ein zu großen Monitor hat ist das nicht gut für die Augen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2011)

Das wird halt nicht berücksichtigt was die Sitzentfernung betrifft.
Was bringt es dem TE wenn er zu nah am Monitor sitz und sich seine augen kaputt macht.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab nen 24er ( Samsung T240HD ) und der reicht bei einer Armlaenge Abstand dicke. Beim 27er musst du schon weit mehr als einen halben Meter weit wegsitzen, wenn du dichter dransitzt, merkst du nach 1std zocken, wie deine Augen anfangen zu brennen .
Ich rate auch zu 16:10. Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen 23er in 16:9 und der sieht gegen meinen 24er echt winzig aus, 
so viel macht alleine das Format aus


----------



## Per4mance (21. Oktober 2011)

würde auch nen 24" nehmen und in jedem fall nen 16:10. das bildformat is bequemer zum anschauen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2011)

Mit einem 24 Zoll ist er gut bedient.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Oktober 2011)

also ich sitze ca. 1 m von meinem bildschirm entfernt.

wisst ihr wie gross ein 27er insgesamt ist(also die kompletten aussenmaße ca.)


----------



## Pixy (21. Oktober 2011)

McLee schrieb:


> 16:10 hat man mehr Bild was beim Surfen oder den meisten Pc Spielen zu gute kommt.
> 16:9 ist Kino Format, was hier im falschen Platz ist. Preislich sind sie allerdings ein wenig günstiger.


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Auch ich wechsel immer noch von einem 22" 16:10 Format auf ein 27" 16:9 Format.

Das 16:9 Format ist fürs Gaming und auch für Filme definitiv das bessere Format.
Ich wollte dies auch nicht glauben, da ich immer ein Fan von 16:10 war.

Allerdings habe ich es einfach mal ausprobiert und man sieht wesentlich mehr auf 16:9.
Bei 16:10 wird das Bild leicht reingezommt, damit man oben und unten keine Schwarzen Balken hat.

Man hat nähmlich nicht, wie viele denken, automatisch mehr Bild nach oben.
Dies ist ein trugschluss.

Ich würde jedenfalls einen 27" bevorzugen, allerdings liegt dies auch ganz klar an meiner Entfernung zum Monitor.
Meine distanz beträgt min. 75cm, eher mehr und diese sollte man auch einhalten.

Zum Arbeiten und auch Surfen ist das 16:10 Format ganz klar das bessere. 
Also muss man abwägen, was man am meisten betreibt.



> Da schließe ich mich FreaksLikeMe an, bei einem 27er solltes du schon etwas weiter weg sitzen sonst geht es auf die augen.


Hier mal ein Zitat von einem Prad Mitarbeiter:



> Sowohl bei TVs als auch bei Monitoren gibt es da eigentlich keine feste  Abstandsgrenze, ungesund ist "zu nah" übrigens auch nicht, wenn dir die  Augen weh tun, kann das einmal mit der Paneltechnik oder auch einfach  mit deinem persönlichen Empfinden zu tun haben.
> 
> 75cm fände ich für einen 24" auch zu weit, ich habe bei meinem keine 60  cm. 27" dürfte aber gut passen, fände ich persönlich nicht zu groß.
> 
> Beim TV-Bild kommt es auch auf das Ausgangsmaterial an, bei einem 47" TV  will man bei SD-Material garnicht so nah dran sitzen, bei HD Material  sind aber auch 2 m noch ok, ist zwar relativ nah, aber manche mögen  soetwas, dauerhaft wären 3 m oder mehr aber wahrscheinlich sinnvoller,  aber das ist wie gesagt persönlicher Geschmack.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Oktober 2011)

also ich würde den monitor eugentlich nur zum zocken und arbeiten benutzen.

für filme hab ich meinen Fernseher.


----------



## Pixy (21. Oktober 2011)

Dann musst du nur noch wissen, was du von den beiden Dingen am meisten tätigst.
Arbeiten kann man mit einem 27" auch sehr gut. 

Immerhin passen locker 2 DIN A4 Blätter nebeneinander, auch wenn man diese nicht komplett sieht.
Allerdings liegt dies immer noch an der zoom Stufe.

Ich persöhnlich arbeite und spiele mit einem 27" Monitor und kann mich nicht beklagen.
Ein 24" 16:9 hat kaum einen Größenzuwachs zu einem 22" 16:10.

Die Höhe bleibt die selbe (je nachdem ob es wirklich ein 24" ist und kein 23,6") und in der breite hat man ca. 5cm zuwachs.

Ein 27" Monitor hat eine Sichtbare Bildgröße/-diagonale [mm]:  597 x 336 / 685.
Bei einem Meter, würde ich klar zu einem 27" raten.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Oktober 2011)

ok und welche modelle würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2011)

Was für ein Budget hast du ?


----------



## Pixy (21. Oktober 2011)

27“-Geräte:


Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH kein Led
Samsung S27A550

ASUS VE278Q
BenQ M2700HD
iiyama ProLite B2776HDS
Fujitsu SL Line SL27T-1 LED
Mein Favorit ist der Samsung S27A750, wegen den 120Hz, kostet momentan aber leider auch noch über 400€.


----------



## kazzig (21. Oktober 2011)

Da kann ich mich Pixy bedingungslos anschließen - tolle Empfehlungen dabei, da kannst du nichts falsch machen bei der Auswahl!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Oktober 2011)

budget liegt bei ca. 300€.

was is denn der unterschied, vor bzw. nachteile von LED zu LCD


----------



## Pixy (21. Oktober 2011)

Led ist sparsamer, erhöht den Kontrast wie auch den Farbwert.


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieses hin und her mit dem 16:9 oder 16:10 finde ich persönlich total egal, 27" ist so groß da sieht man genug. Egal ob nun an irgendeiner Seite etwas mehr zu sehen ist oder nicht. 

Guck Dir den hier mal an 27" | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Der hat eine nette Zusatzfunktion welche die Helligkeit und den Kontrast regelt je nachdem wie Hell das Bild ist was dargestellt werden soll.


----------



## Xel'Naga (21. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Klingt wie von Mutti aber man muss auch auf seine Augen achten  Und wenn man ein zu großen Monitor hat ist das nicht gut für die Augen


 Also deine Weisheiten von vor 100Jahren sind das amüsanteste was ich seit langen gelesen habe 
Also du scheinst gar nicht nachzudenken was du hier verzapfst, Hauptsache eine legende nachgeplappert.



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Vielleicht sitz er selber zu nah an seinem  Monitor und kann daher nicht alles richtig lesen.[/url]


Na dann viel Spaß mit deinem <15zoll Monitor  Den ein größerer würde deine Augen noch mehr schrumpfen lassen ^^

Ich lach mich schief über den Unsinn den manche hier verbreiten, Halbwahrheiten und Märchen, dann macht doch eine Petition gegen alle TFTs die über 24zoll sind


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Oktober 2011)

ok der monitor muss höhen und neigungs verstellbar sein.

Das Problem ist, dass der Monitor insgesamt nur 61 cm breit sein darf.
Falls nicht past er nicht an den ort, wo er hin soll.


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Oktober 2011)

Dann bleibt ja nur ein 24"er


----------



## Pixy (21. Oktober 2011)

Allerdings, ein 27" Monitor hat eine Sichtbare Bildgröße/-diagonale [mm]:  597 x 336 / 685.

Das dürfte knapp werden. 
Da das Bild eine breite von knapp 60cm hat.
Den schmalsten Rahmen von den 27" Monitoren, dürfte der Asus VE278Q haben.

Aber selbst der, kommt auf eine breite von 64.3 cm.

Da bleibt wirklich nur ein 24" Monitor oder du schaffst mehr Platz.


PS:
Sowas sollte man vorher errechnen, bevor man einen Thread mit dieser Frage aufmacht,
da sich scheinbar aus platzgründen ein 27" Gerät erübrigt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2011)

Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Also deine Weisheiten von vor 100Jahren sind das amüsanteste was ich seit langen gelesen habe
> Also du scheinst gar nicht nachzudenken was du hier verzapfst, Hauptsache eine legende nachgeplappert.
> 
> 
> ...



Wer keine ahnung hat,der sollte lieber die Füsse still halten 

EDIT : Hier ein Link für dich,da steht alles beschrieben.Etwas weiter runter scrollen und da steht dann auch was über Platzierung des Bildschirms.
http://www.augenarzt-wuppertal.de/Info/Bildschirmarbeitsplatz.html
P.S. Vergiss bitte nicht deine Brille aufzusetzen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Oktober 2011)

also ich habe dann mehr pltz, wenn der monitor höhen und neigungs verstellbar ist


----------



## El-Pucki (21. Oktober 2011)

was denn nun? Vielleicht solltest du erstmal deine Platzverhältnisse klären


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Oktober 2011)

Solange du deine Platzverhältnisse nicht geklärt hast,bringt es dich und uns nicht weiter.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Oktober 2011)

ok dann verschieb ich das Thema bis ich das mit den Platzverhältnissen geklärt habe.

Trotzdem danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (6. November 2011)

ok ich brauche auf jedenall einen 24 zoll monitor.

ich suche einen mit einem super bild und schwarzem gehäuse.

welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? LCD oder LED? lohnt sich 120HZ? 16:10 oder 16:9??


----------



## Pixy (6. November 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ok ich brauche auf jedenall einen 24 zoll monitor.
> 
> ich suche einen mit einem super bild und schwarzem gehäuse.
> 
> welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen? LCD oder LED? lohnt sich 120HZ? 16:10 oder 16:9??



Lesen hier und hier.

Wenn du hauptsächlich spielen und Fime schauen möchtest, 16:9.
Falls du viel mit Office arbeiten solltest und im Internet 16:10.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (6. November 2011)

also ih werde nur zocken und office damit machen.


was soll ich mit dem zweiten link?


----------



## Pixy (6. November 2011)

Lesen, da steht einiges interessantes drin.


----------

